# How to jump start with a Touareg? (i.e., how do I get to the battery?)



## koolio (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi All,
This morning my girlfriend's car battery was dead so, naturally, we decided to jump start her car. Well, I forgot the battery isn't located under the hood and is under the driver's seat but I could not figure out how to get to the battery (I also didn't spend much time looking since I had to get to work). 
My question: how do I access the battery so I can connect jumper cables to it? I checked the owner's manual and it was pathetic - it didn't tell me how to access the battery.
Thanks, in advance!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: How to jump start with a Touareg? (koolio)*

You couldn't find the part in the manual that mentions the jumper terminals under the hood?


----------



## BJMRGTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: How to jump start with a Touareg? (koolio)*

I thought there were supposed to be terminals under the hood. I think I remember seeing them near the drivers side close to the steering wheel.


----------



## pilgrim7777 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: How to jump start with a Touareg? (koolio)*

Take off the right hand cover of the engine which should just pull up. Under the hood are two terminals one with a red plastic cover, It is in the manual under jump starting.


----------



## koolio (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: How to jump start with a Touareg? (pilgrim7777)*

Ah, thanks, guys!


----------

